# Steelhead in High Water



## noahdoak (Nov 26, 2019)

This morning I headed up to some tribs of the Grand to try my luck. The Grand was obviously blown out to p*ss, but to my surprise, so were all of the smaller tribs i fished. Does anyone have some recommendations on where to fish during blowouts, or how to fish for steelhead during less than ideal conditions such as this?


----------



## zimmerj (Oct 17, 2014)

I think when you get this much rain, snow, then snow melt in a short period of time even the tribs take a little more time to be fishable.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

I'd imagine those fish are going to look for the path of least resistance. Work inside pockets and back eddies. Use scent or bright colors to your advantage. Don't be afraid of a big juicy night crawler after a big thaw or rain. If you're using eggs - tie up some choker sacs in pink. Fish can be caught. Just have to be diligent.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Oh wow - I'm in the "Fish on the Fly" section. Completely disregard everything I said about bait above LOL


----------



## Sonder (May 9, 2020)

Steelhead are over sized rainbows so just think of them as trout. With that being said you will need to use a lot of weight and bounce the bottom. Remember they are in the water taking it in the face with everything mother nature can throw at them. I also need to point out this fish normally are very hard to target like any other fish when the flows are up and cranking. I did not even talk about turbidity of the water. 😆 that's a challange in its self because not only do you have to get your offering down, but they have to be able to see it too.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

i catch more fish in high mudy water then clear regular flow.i use spawn sack and 18" fly behind sack ,.the sack give you scent,but they grab the fly moust time.


----------



## Gogol (Nov 17, 2020)

HappySnag, what fly do you find works behind the sack? Have you ever tried just using some kind of sent on regular flies instead of using sacks?


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

Gogol said:


> "Have you ever tried just using some kind of sent on regular flies instead of using sacks?"


Now careful you might get yourself banned from the Fly Fishing club

Honestly, I have been known to rub that scent into my hands on a cold challenging day. At least it keeps the other scents away from the fish.

Rickerd


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

Fish very large dark flies right up against the bank. The fish will be few and far between but you will get an occasional hook up. I caught a really nice one this fall in a blown out creek by bouncing a large black marabou bugger off the opposite bank. Fish hit it just a couple seconds after it went in the water, very tight to the bank.

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

Gogol said:


> HappySnag, what fly do you find works behind the sack? Have you ever tried just using some kind of sent on regular flies instead of using sacks?


this way the fly will not smell in tuckle box.
i used fly i tie,#2 jig hook , squirel tail and white rabit heir for belly,i use that fly with out spawn sack and got 15 steelie in 2 hours,i fished that fly 2 weeks and got 1 steelie.it depend on the fish mood,if they are ,positive,neutral,negative.


----------

